# Hello campers



## wigan pier (May 5, 2007)

my name is andy the mrs is lois we live in wigan land of george formby,uncle joes mint balls, pies, flat caps and clogs and all things nice. 

we have a vauxhall arena 2.5d self conversion van that looks like its gone wrong somwere along the line u cant miss it its white & black with a hint of stickers (sorry to thoes who dont like stikers on vans ).

weve been wild camping for a few years allways enjoy it.

looking forward to meeting some of you out and about dont be shy to wave or speak i might look like grant of eastenders but im ok.

great site phil keep up the good work.

what are you saying if youve read so far thank god hes shut up.

bye bye now

ps  sorry for spelling never went to school.


----------



## Trevor (May 5, 2007)

wigan pier said:
			
		

> my name is andy the mrs is lois we live in wigan land of george formby,uncle joes mint balls, pies, flat caps and clogs and all things nice.
> 
> we have a vauxhall arena 2.5d self conversion van that looks like its gone wrong somwere along the line u cant miss it its white & black with a hint of stickers (sorry to thoes who dont like stikers on vans ).
> 
> ...



Hello Andy and lois hope you's get to like it on here good luck and


----------



## maj114 (May 5, 2007)

hi Andy and Lois nice to see yah we wild camp down south a lot so will give you a wave sometime
from Burnley


----------



## guest (May 6, 2007)

*welcome andy & lois*


----------

